# fat lip



## Yonnie Cocktoe (Nov 2, 2004)

Im new to this forum but iv been reading the posts here for a few months now. iv been keeping red bellies for a little over a year and i consider myself pretty good at what i do. iv delt with parasites and infections in the past but this is very new to me, i dont quite know what to make of it. 
One of my smaller red bellies has a lump on his lower jaw. it started out looking like a small wound, (him and his tankmate like to play tug a war with their food) but then it turned into a pimple like structure. its about the size of a fish louse but im certain its not one. iv never seen a wound bubble up like this and im dont know if its bacterial, fungal, or other. im hoping someone had a simmilar experience and can give me a hand. i dont have any pics but ill see if i can borrow my buddies camera. thanks alot.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

it could just be a wound from the p running into the glass or things in the tank. if thats the problem, just give him time and he'll heal right up.


----------



## Yonnie Cocktoe (Nov 2, 2004)

heres a video, i couldnt get a good quality picture but you can see it in this. its .avi

http://get.filehosting.org/or8113.avi


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

i still think its just a wound from running into the glass too much. that wound will take longer to heal than fin nips but they will eventually heal. I hope its just that and nothing worst.


----------

